# Good compressor for nailing work



## dennis

I drag this compressor into and out of houses every time I do an install. That 70 lbs makes me feel every year, but I need a compressor large enough to run my spray gun. And this noisy heavy bastard sure does the job.


----------



## Steve2

Just an observation if I may - that thing is a Campbell-Haus compressor with a Rigid label; why on earth would you run dual hoses and another regulator etc when the operating range of all those guns is common and set it mid range, around 95 lbs. I see no issue with an oiled compressor - it is FAR less noisy and I have never seen an oil problem. Use quick disconnects for the varied tools. To each his own.


----------



## Bill1974

I have one too, the only thing I would change is to make it a bit quieter. It's loud but so are more oil-less compressors. I do like the capacity it has. With a little patients I am able to blow out my sprinklers (longest run is 200 feet of 1 inch pipe). It's even worked with with some spray guns, again just have the have some patients or find a gun that doesn't use to much air. And one more thing is it pretty much uses all the current that is available on a 15 amp breaker, I put mine on a 20 amp it possible.


----------



## ferstler

Hey, Bill1974,

My shop out back has two feed lines. One is a 12 AWG wire with a 20-amp breaker. I use that mostly for the lights and the dust collector. The other is used for the tools, and is fed by an 8 AWG line and a 25-amp breaker. That is the one I use for the compressor, too.

I suppose we have to live with the fact of oilless compressors being loud.

Ridgid came out with a compressor with lighter (aluminum) tanks somewhat later one, but it was not an oil-free job. I suppose that oil is not all that big a deal, but since I now use my unit only intermittently having to not worry about oil is a plus. My unit is now discontinued, I think, and the newer model seems no worse than what went before.

Howard Ferstler


----------

